# Fog Light Help?



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, 

i have the 98 altima without the fog light hole. Can the covers be remove to put the fog lights since i saw the cable for them. also, would the light switch for the fog lights work if i change it? would i need something else if i try putting them on? thanks for the help


----------

